# Balding



## Geek (Jan 11, 2004)

WTF is up with hair loss. AHHHHHHH!!! *I hate the fact that I am going bald*. I know it's mostly genetic....but god dammit, I hate having my hair go bye bye. A famous quote once said to me was "Grass doesn't grow on a busy sidewalk" (my mom circa 1998). I have alot of grey hair and am OK with that, but I used to have a full head of hair when was younger. I am only 36 and have some serious thinning up top. I don't use any medicines or treatments or techniques(maybe I should!!). I am for sure not a vane(sp?) person. My brother, cousin and my dad (may his soul rest in piece) all have or had a FULL Head of HAIR. I would really like to know some people's thoughts on this....


----------



## Tinydancer (Jan 11, 2004)

*They make hair care products for that. Nioxen is a popular one. Not really sure how good it is but a lot of balding guys swear by it. One piece of advise, Don't do the comb-over! I'm sure it sucks for guys but honestly I don't think its a bad thing until ya'll start doing funky comb-overs! Just shave your head, which is what a lot of guys do, it looks great! No worries, guys can have bald heads, fat stomachs and big noses and still look good!*


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2004)

Heheheh

*ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! THE COMB OVER!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nothing is f'ing worse. I dont do the combover, dont' you worry bout that...........LOLOL. I keep it military short. I might have to try that product.

I wear hats anyhow, cuz I love them





Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* 

*They make hair care products for that. Nioxen is a popular one. Not really sure how good it is but a lot of balding guys swear by it. One piece of advise, Don't do the comb-over! I'm sure it sucks for guys but honestly I don't think its a bad thing until ya'll start doing funky comb-overs! Just shave your head, which is what a lot of guys do, it looks great! No worries, guys can have bald heads, fat stomachs and big noses and still look good!*


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2004)

High Freqency huh? What is it? Could you describe it better for me?





Originally Posted by *HeadtoToe* 

Hi Tony Have you thought of trying a High Frequency treatment at your local salon. It could help the balding problem, or even some nice head massages? Lesley


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2004)

Eeeeeek! Electric??? Uhmmm...hey sounds pretty cool actually. I am wondering what the costs of something like is...


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2004)

Ahh ok, will look into it. Check your private messages


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, the problem is that I am not too vane about my looks




But I just might have to try the "fixing my baldness" thingy. Anyone ever try AVACOR? Or at least heard of it?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree with Tinydancer. Shaved head or even balding hair is very attractive on a guy.


----------



## allisong (Jan 22, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with a bald man..And think of all the money you'll save on hair care!


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2004)

GRIN! Well luckily I am not bald, just thinning. I refuse to do the "COMB OVER", no matter what every says






heheheh j/k


----------



## Pauline (Jan 22, 2004)

Hair thinning, baldness, alopecia are all caused by different things in men and women from hormones and illness. However there are different options to treat the hairloss/balding. There are pills and potions(anti-androgens),hair transplants (which may only work for so long before the hair falls back out)meaning another costly operation. There are shampoo's made by Kerastace called prevention bain.The herb Saw Palmetto is often taken by men and women as this natural herb acts as as anti-androgen (similar to propecia) but a lot cheaper. There had been new research into hairloss and one company worth checking out is Lexington Internation. They sell the Lasercomb. This device is FDA approved and has shown promising regrowth results for all types of hairloss/baldness in men and women. The lasercomb is designed like a comb which emits low level laser. Like skin your hair needs light to grow. There have been trials all over the world from all types of people. The lasercombs are quite expensive but the company offer reconditioned LLL as have a 3 month guarantee. Sound like science fiction? Its not. This does work.I have seen it for myself. My mother went through the menopause and has genetic hairloss.She has been using the lasercomb successfully over 2 years along with speacial shampoo, and i was astounded to see her hair gradually become thick and full again after a 6 months use. Here is the email address. [email protected] my mum wrote to Sonia Flecha at the company and took part in a survey and got a reconditioned lasercomb. Its worth checking out. Here is another email address. [email protected] Good Luck.


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2004)

WOW this is GOOD Candy, what a post. I had to sit down for this





But anyhow, how much is it?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi, I am in the UK so when my mum bought her's it costed about Â£380, plus she had to pay Â£30 import tax for it to come into the country. The cost is normally dollars and is about $650. There are 'participants' discounts of Â£50 and the reconditioned one's are $100 less than the price of a new lasercomb. They are still doing surveys in some parts of the world so its worth asking. Two of my mothers friends also got one and mum jokes that their husbands are using it too. The comb is used 3 x per week for the first month and then twice a week thereafter. The comb must continue to be used. There is a website you can visit which tells you all about it and you can read users testomonials and contact other users direct. Its very interesting.


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2004)

Eeeek Pricey huh? OH well I'm gunna do some research on this...


----------

